
Apple set to unveil iPad 3 on March 7 - evo_9
http://venturebeat.com/2012/02/13/ipad-3-unveiling/
======
sleepyhead
"A rumour says that Apple will unveil iPad 3 on March 7"

FTFY

------
PhrosTT
Give me a call when the release the pro-air laptops with 2000x1500+
resolution.

